
Micro Men – 10th Anniversary – With Chris Curry, Steve Furber and Hermann Hauser - chvid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaonVYOTSsk
======
chvid
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXBxV6-zamM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXBxV6-zamM)

The full BBC movie without commentary. An authentic drama about the heyday of
British home computing featuring Clive Sinclair plus Curry, Furber, and Hauser
from Acorn computers. Also appearing are the ZX Spectrum, the BBC Micro, and
the ARM processor on a whiteboard.

